# Stuck choke tube



## wazman19 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey folks. I have a remington 11-87 with a choke tube stuck in the barrel. I have tried a few different things but so far nothing has even come close to freeing it up. I know there is a tool on midwayusa.com that would probably get it out but it is pricey. It will probably end up going to a gunsmith but I thought it would be worth a try to see if someone has experienced the same problem and might have a solution to offer. Thanks.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 21, 2015)

Soak it in Kroil overnight, heat it up with a blowdryer or heatgun and turn it out.  If that don't work, take it to a smith.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Nov 22, 2015)

good penetrating oil and heat should probably do it.


----------



## wazman19 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks guys. I did use Kroil and a blow dryer to heat it. Still stuck. Words of advice-don't use Kroil or any other heavy solvent if your gun has been dipped like mine has. Took the camo off of the end of the barrel..I'm going to take to a gunsmith.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 23, 2015)

If you've already messed up the finish, put a propane torch on it.  Don't get it glowing hot, just hot enough to where you cant touch it.

Put a choke wrench in it and TAP down with a SMALL hammer as you turn it.


----------



## roperdoc (Nov 23, 2015)

Grind an old spade bit to fit the tube and use a cordless impact (lightly) to turn it. The impact will break a lot of things loose that would be damaged with just torque.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2015)

Get a cup and put a couple of inches of PB Blaster in it, stick your barrel in it over night.


----------



## jmoser (Nov 24, 2015)

Yup - remove the bbl; turn down the flame on your propane torch real low and gently heat up the tube from the muzzle end.  Keep the bbl vertical if you can so the excess heat rises out like a chimney.  You can clamp your factory choke wrench real tight between 2 nuts on a hex bolt thru the hollow center; then use an impact driver to break loose the stuck threads.

My corded Makita impact driver is the best investment I ever made !!!


----------



## weagle (Nov 24, 2015)

Try this.  I've removed a bunch of stuck choke tubes with this method.

Go buy some compressed air, the kind you use to clean keyboards etc.  When you turn the can upside down and spry it it will spray refrigerant that will instantly freeze metal.

Warm the barrel with a hair dryer, heat gun etc.  Turn the air can upside down and spray it inside the barrel for just a second freezing the choke tube.  Try the choke tube wrench.  Do this 2 or three times and the tube will usually come out.  The goal is to warm and expand the barrel, then quickly cool and contract the tube.  This method will usually break it free.  

Kroil is also excellent.  It will usually penetrate the threads if you leave it soaking.


----------



## wazman19 (Nov 24, 2015)

I had the barrel off of the gun with the end of it stuck in a jar that was half full of kroil. I left it there a few days and then hit it with the blow dryer for a while. I think I will try the compressed air method before I take it to a gunsmith. I have already bought new choke tubes for it. I need to get it fixed  in case i need a back up while duck hunting. Thanks for all the input . I will give it another go


----------



## jglenn (Nov 25, 2015)

be sure next time to use some anti -seize on the threads when you put the new one in.

I've used Mobil one wheel bearing grease for years and never had any failure on threads.. it's all I use to assemble rifle barrels or choke tubes


----------



## jimbo4116 (Nov 27, 2015)

wazman19 said:


> Thanks guys. I did use Kroil and a blow dryer to heat it. Still stuck. Words of advice-don't use Kroil or any other heavy solvent if your gun has been dipped like mine has. Took the camo off of the end of the barrel..I'm going to take to a gunsmith.



Try wrapping a ice pack around the barrel for 30 minutes or so then hit it with a heat gun ( no propane torch) for just a few seconds.  Then quickly try to turn.  The ice pak will contract the metal.  The heat on the barrel will swell the barrel before the choke tube giving you an opportunity to pop it out.


----------

